# Corn Morph Motley het Stripe To Corn Morph het Stripe



## Brittanicus (May 8, 2009)

This is about any morph that is motley het stripe mated to a morph that is het stripe.
I know that motley is dominant over stripe,
but if I have a Motley het Stripe and mate it to a het Stripe,
I presume I will get motleys, but will they all be motleys or will some of them be stripes?


----------



## toyah (Aug 24, 2006)

Motley het stripe x motley het stripe =75% motley,25% stripe

The motleys will be 66% ph stripe


----------



## Brittanicus (May 8, 2009)

Thanks toyah and also thanks Kev for your pm.
Can't wait to pick those two little beauties up on Tuesday Kev!


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

i have had stripes,motley, cube all in one clutch from what wasment to be a het stripe to a visual. the visual is messy so more likely now i guess she is a motley gene. you get some stunning mixes, atthe same time, you get some crap ones.


----------



## Brittanicus (May 8, 2009)

cornmorphs said:


> i have had stripes,motley, cube all in one clutch from what wasment to be a het stripe to a visual. the visual is messy so more likely now i guess she is a motley gene. you get some stunning mixes, atthe same time, you get some crap ones.


I'll look forward to it. 
Its a long time since I did a lucky dip.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Your original question was motley het stripe to het stripe (i.e. not motley?) is that correct?


...if so....

look at it like this=

normal = NN
het motley = Nm
het stripe = Ns
motley = mm
stripe = ss
motley stripe = ms

then.... 


ms x Ns

= 
25% Nm -het motley
25% Ns - het stripe
25% ms - motley stripe
25% ss - stripe

The problem is that you won't be able to tell the het motleys from the het stripes (so all 'normals' will be 50% poss het stripe 50% poss het motley) and it may be difficult to tell some of the motley stripes from the stripes (although the extreme of each will be obvious there will be 'grey areas' - i.e. when does an incomplete stripe become a high stripe motley stripe?)


Cheers

Andy


----------



## Brittanicus (May 8, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Your original question was motley het stripe to het stripe (i.e. not motley?) is that correct?
> 
> 
> ...if so....
> ...


Yes, that was the original question Andy, thanks for your reply.
I usually use the corncalc when I'm not sure about something, but it doesn't let you put motley het stripe into it.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Brittanicus said:


> Yes, that was the original question Andy, thanks for your reply.
> I usually use the corncalc when I'm not sure about something, but it doesn't let you put motley het stripe into it.


 
yes it does - at the bottom it of the motley/stripe box it says motley/stripe, which is what motley het stripe is.


----------



## Brittanicus (May 8, 2009)

vetdebbie said:


> yes it does - at the bottom it of the motley/stripe box it says motley/stripe, which is what motley het stripe is.


My Bad!:blush:
Thanks for that Debbie!:notworthy:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

motley stripe is actually het motley and het stripe


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

to be honest, the outcomes of breedings are not flawless.. i have seen quite a few where something coms out that just isnt ment to be there.. like anery to snow, got an amel?? work that out.. and others, people go by wha they are ment to get and think there is something wrong is something unexpected hatches.. sometimes it jus does


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

eeji said:


> motley stripe is actually het motley and het stripe


 
no need to start that debate again I think!!!


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

:halo: :grin1:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

vetdebbie said:


> no need to start that debate again I think!!!


No debate being had?

Eijj just stated the fact that 'motley stripe' is technically both het motley het stripe....

....although if we're really being pedantic _technically_ a motleystripe is 

heterozygous at the normal/motley/stripe locus (but then so is a het stripe and a het motley!)


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

the debate was elsewhere  :2thumb:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Ohhhh....goes hunting..


...before I do, am I looking on here or another forum?


----------



## Brittanicus (May 8, 2009)

The plot deepens!:whistling2:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

Brittanicus said:


> The plot deepens!:whistling2:


 it does, its a nightmare, and when this lot start i seem to forget everything i thought i knew lol


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

there was a lot of pms bouncing around between various members on 'another forum' whistling2 about how motley het stripe would be written in the corncalc (all in good spirits i have to add  )


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Ian, if you think there were a lot of pm's you should been party to the LITERALLY hours of conversation on the subject in my house and the amount of proof-reading of the aforementioned PM's that I had to do................

For all other intersted parties, the debate was not about the fact that the snake with the genotype ms was a snake that was heterozygous for both motley and stripe, but about what it should be called...............

I nearly voted for strip-ley.


----------



## Brittanicus (May 8, 2009)

Every time I think I'm beginning to get the hang of the genetics side, along comes another expert to scramble my head. LOL :banghead:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

stripely would be a cool name, even if it does sound a bit daft  :2thumb:


----------

